# Schrift im Ying Yang Stil



## Brunorockt (5. April 2005)

Weiß jemand von euch wie man 2 Wörter so anordnet bzw. verzerrt dass sie ein Ying Yang Zeichen ergeben?
Ungefähr so wie hier auf Graffiti:

http://www.graffiti.org/miami/ying_yang.jpg

Wäre toll wenn jemand Hilfe bieten könnte!


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. April 2005)

Ich würde auf viel Handarbeit tippen .... leider.

Du könntest in einem Vektorprogramm wie z. B. Adobe Illustrator (Corel Draw reicht aber auch) das YinYang-Symbol gestalten und die Schrift in die einzelnen Elemente teilen und dem Symbol anpassen. Aber auch das ist mit auf jeden Fall einer Stunde Arbeit verbunden (wenn es ordentlich werden soll).


----------

